# Synodontis Petricola breeding in all male tank



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have about a dozen Synodontis Petricola in my all male hap/peacock tank. I recently was cleaning one of my fluval canisters and found a baby petricola in one of the media baskets. I dropped him into my 20gal hospital tank and he is doing great.

So here is my question: is there something I can put in my all male tank to give the babies a better chance of surviving since my synos are obviously breeding? I am not looking for all of them to survive but it would be cool if a couple made it here and there. Right now there are 3 30 pound pieces of holy rock that they like to hide under.

The tank is 125 gallons with all male hap/peacocks, 2 clown loaches, a dozen synos, and 2 bristlenose. All have been together for around 3 years.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably lucipinnis. You could make a pile of small rocks too small for the adults.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Never bred them myself, but have friends that have. Its my understanding that the petricola will eat there own eggs. If memory serves me correctly U have to make a nest using marbles so that the eggs can fall through and not be eaten by parents.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That would be true for lucipinnis. The fish is still sold as petricola, so many are still calling them by that name.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank u for clarification


----------

